# Bong Soo Han's Videos



## ajs1976 (Apr 3, 2005)

I thought there was a thread here already discussing these videos, but I could not find it.

These video's are on sale at Century right now.  I am thinking on getting a couple of them.  What are your opinions of them?  

(I'm not looking to learn Hapkido via video.  Some Hapkido techniques are used as the one steps and grabbing techniques for the TKD curriculum at the dojang I go to.  I'm looking for resource to help me get a better understanding.)


----------



## glad2bhere (Apr 4, 2005)

GM Myung has one the most complete sets of Hapkido tapes including the weapons available. His material derives from the Early Choi material through such folks as Ji Han Jae. I think you would do better to use those tapes if you are looking for deep insights into the Hapkido arts. I recommend Bong Soo Hans tapes for folks who have a foundation in TKD/TSD and are looking to integrate Hapkido material into what they do as a possible adjunct to their hoshinsul. FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------

